# Decal finish question.



## Marnat3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is it a must using CA before and after to apply a decal? 
Can I use Huts CC? I really like the feel of the CC finish on the finished pen.
Making a set of pens for our wrestling teams silent auction and a couple to present to the coaches as thanks.


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 2, 2014)

I know you're out there. I can hear you turning.


----------



## Henrique Sampaio (Dec 2, 2014)

Even though I have not tried other methods, I still believe it is the best way to seal properly the decal and avoid your fingers to detect the decal edges.


----------



## patrick.gibney27 (Dec 14, 2014)

The way I do it is to finish the pen first and then place the decal on to the pen and cover with more can glue.  It always works for me and I get a great finish.


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 14, 2014)

I think the problem with any other finish besides CA would be building up the thickness enough.


----------



## akingkubo (Dec 28, 2014)

I am also practicing to add decal this weekend.
I tried to put a name decal (black print) today on a cocobolo before I CA. After. 4 coats I noticed the background part of the letters (which is clear) turned gray on the cocobolo. I wind up having to sand it off. Do you think maybe I should have put a few CA first then add the decal like Patrick?
Maria


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 28, 2014)

You need a base for the decal to lay on. From what I have learned here, 2 coats thin CA should be good. Apply decal, blot and let dry, and add 2 or 3 coats Med CA.


----------



## akingkubo (Dec 28, 2014)

I will sure try that next time. Thanks! 
Maria~


----------



## wouldentu2? (Dec 28, 2014)

Apply CA to the pen, polish it to a high shine and apply the decal followed with how much CA it takes to get a smooth finish. The first coats of CA prevent the finish under the decal from having a matte appearance.


----------

